# Dish network signal splitter/amp?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That is not part of DISH network. It is part of an antenna or CATV system.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

A satellite signal must be split at the dish with separate LNB's You'll see dishes with more than one of the receivers on the dish. That is where the signals are split and it is done electronically, not just by splitters.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok. If this was a piece of a CATV setup is there any way to identify it as to date and system?
Local ISPs are Spectrum/Charter, Cox, and AT&T.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a Coax tracer tester, Klein Explorer 2, so I will be labeling the cables. But will they be worth anything after 20 yrs in a Florida attic space?
Some are in very odd positions - one is in the wall at the hinge side of the front door. (Say what[emoji2955]?)
Another was never terminated so the cable is behind a plate but never seems to have had an "F" connector on it.
When they're installed are the cables stapled to the adjacent stud? Would be nice if they are loose so I could use them as messengers to route the Cat6 I want.
Thanks. CVT

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

ChuckTin said:


> If this was a piece of a CATV setup is there any way to identify it as to date and system?


It is generic. No way to attach it one cable provider. It is still available to purchase so no way to date it unless you can find a manufacture date printed on it.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

That amp may attenuate or even block frequencies outside the frequencies used by over-the-air broadcasters.

Cable companies usually don't use existing wiring/components. Too many potential problems their techs aren't trained to handle.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Up in the crawl space yesterday, AM. I organized the loose Coax into 2 bundles. The east set (run north to bedrooms and living room) and the west (run west). I started by installing the "Test Remote" on one coax plate in the master bedroom. Tediously trying every cable on that bundle. Almost gave up wondering if I had installed the remote correctly. But when I got to the last cable, bingo!
So now I have at least proof of concept. Only umpteen more to go.[emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Got a second one yesterday, going for 2 more today. I'm on a roll![emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------

